# Missing guide info for OTA stations



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I thought it was time to revive this problem. Even though I subscribe to locals (NY in my case) and the channel is one of the major stations (ABC,CBS, FOX, NBC) carried by DISH, the guide info is missing for WCBS-DT 002-1. This makes it hard to setup a timer (even harder on my ViP622 then it is on my 921).

Do you have this problem in your region for your OTA locals? Post which locals if someone else hasn't already posted it in this thread.


----------



## MYNAMEHERE (Nov 22, 2005)

I get guide data for all but the 4 digital PBS channels.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

For San Diego,
My over the air shows the WB, ABC, CBS, NBC(and its subchannel for Weather), 1 Mexico Channel and 2 of 4 PBS stations. Will not show Fox XETV for anything.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> I thought it was time to revive this problem. Even though I subscribe to locals (NY in my case) and the channel is one of the major stations (ABC,CBS, FOX, NBC) carried by DISH, the guide info is missing for WCBS-DT 002-1. This makes it hard to setup a timer (even harder on my ViP622 then it is on my 921).
> 
> Do you have this problem in your region for your OTA locals? Post which locals if someone else hasn't already posted it in this thread.


I have a problem w/ the PBS HD 5.3 channel. It never displays the info. I know it is supplied via the psip since I work for the station. So what I have done is use Titan TV on my pc to chk what is airing. Then you can use the manual timer to set records. After it records U can then go in and edit the title so U know what it is. The later is something that was added to the 622 and not available on the 942 (don't know about ur 921).


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

I can see the 4 networks but no guide info for the pbs stations here in Tampa. I am assuming that Dish has not figured out how to support psip. It's the only gripe I have with the 622.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

On my 921 I have NEVER had guide data for PBS.

A couple of weeks ago I LOST data for Fox and haven't been able to get it back.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

No, I have a TiVo and the guide is perfect.


----------



## allenwoodruff (Feb 3, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> On my 921 I have NEVER had guide data for PBS.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I LOST data for Fox and haven't been able to get it back.


I live in Birmingham also. I traded in my 921 for a 622. I was receiving the guide for Fox on my 921 but now no guide for Fox on the 622. I also have a 942 and it gets the Fox guide. I called tech support and they told me it was the Fox channel not sending out the proper guide data. Funny that the 942 can receive it.

Also, I have never received the guide data for my local PBS on any receiver.


----------



## montge (Jan 17, 2003)

It'd be really nice if the 622 support PSIP then I wouldn't have to pay the $5 a month to get the guide. 

Side question does the 622 even support NTSC broadcasts? The manual vs. the website is confusing, basically it says antenna in one place, but in the manual puts it as digital. Almost a truth in advertising issue in my opinion.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

The guide info doesn't appear when all you have are local HD OTAs. 

When you have local OTA HD plus satellite local SDs, the guide info appears for the primary HDs but not for the subchannels. 

Otherwise, without the satellite SD locals, all that appears is DIGITAL SERVICE.

DIGITAL SERVICE also appears only on the subchannel OTA digitals.

Dish needs to fix this!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

intrac said:


> The guide info doesn't appear when all you have are local HD OTAs.
> 
> When you have local OTA HD plus satellite local SDs, the guide info appears for the primary HDs but not for the subchannels.
> 
> ...


The poll question is If you have satellite locals, what channels that are carried by DISH do not show guide data. In my case I mentioned the CBS station in NY (yes the one that some people outside of NY are also eligible to receive. Actually there are several others missing in NY as well, but only CBS is a "Major" and its one of those that DISH carries both the SD and HD feed.

Note its been widely noted that most PBS stations also are missing guide data, and the excuse given is that its because they often carry different content. In NY one, WLIW, does show guide data and one, WNET, does not.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

In Pittsburgh, I get OTA guide data for the CBS, ABC, NBC, Fox and WB stations that Dish also provides in SD. As elsewhere, we do not get PBS digital guide data, or data for the NBC subchannel (Weather) or the WB subchannel (The Tube). Where it gets kind of interesting is with the stations from the adjoining market, Johnstown-Altoona. In the Johnstown-Altoona market, the Fox and ABC stations are owned by the same company. The transmitter for the Fox station is closer to Pittsburgh, and the transmitter for the ABC station is closer to Altoona. To provide maximum coverage of the market, they have apparently decided to broadcast the ABC station on the digital subchannel for their Fox station (and I assume the Fox station is broadcast on the digital subchannel of the ABC station.). I can get the Johnstown Fox digital signal OTA, and it has all of the guide data. The subchannel shows the call letters for the ABC station (WATM), but shows no program guide data – even though Dish carries SD versions of both channels for customers in the Johnstown-Altoona market.


----------



## wmcneil (Mar 25, 2006)

Guide info is present only for the primary sub-channel which has a corresponding satellite SD station. The following are missing guide data:
4-2 and higher
5-2 and higher
11-2 and higher
17-2 and higher
22-2 and higher
28-2 and higher
40-2 and higher
47-2 and higher
50-2 and higher


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

wmcneil said:


> Guide info is present only for the primary sub-channel which has a corresponding satellite SD station. The following are missing guide data:
> 4-2 and higher
> 5-2 and higher
> 11-2 and higher
> ...


Is Dish carrying these other channels? If not then does not apply to this poll.

My list for those that have guide info and are carried by DISH in NY is
wnbc, wnyw (5.1) abc, wwor(9.1),wpix,wliw,wxtv. (Note wnyw and wwor also in second list because they are carried)

Those dish carries missing guide data
wcbs, wwor (5.2), wnyw(9.2), WNET, WNYE, WNJU.

Ones dish carries but for which I am not getting OTA signals to confirm/deny guide data
WLNY, WNJB, WRNN, WMBC, WFME, WFTY,


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I got my OTA local guide to show up by subscribing to the ABC west coast feed. I don't have locals, but I have the free CBSHD channel. Without the ABC, I lose the OTA local guide, with it, I get the OTA guide data.


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm getting no guide info on any of my OTA locals even though I subscribe to the Ft. Wayne, Indiana locals through Dish. It's like using a VCR to record something. Serious mistake by Dish. They didn't seem to care when I told them that my dad was getting OTA guide info on his DirecTV receiver.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

PBS has never worked...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Odd. I get guide data for WPTA (the only FTW station I can pick up OTA from my home near SBN).


----------

